# Sports Photography (Rugby)



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 16, 2007)

Just Thought I'd like to share this one with you all.








Its from the Harlequins v Sale Sharks match

Comment if you want.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2007)

now thats pretty impressive Ray
its no wonder they want you for the new season.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> now thats pretty impressive Ray
> its no wonder they want you for the new season.


 
Thanks Andy but just think of the shotd I would have got with the 1D --N!
This was one of a series of 5 shots.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2007)

well you can always HIRE mine for a small fee ;-)


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well you can always HIRE mine for a small fee ;-)


 

Define SMALL!!!  I'll take Tim's Small and raise you 5%


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2007)

about 2kilos of Silica Gel should do it


----------



## MrMatthieu (Jan 17, 2007)

Of course I want to comment !!!
That s a very good shot, focus on the player about to to make the try is just perfect.
You have a very good capture. From where you took this picture from the grass or from the tribune?

Matthieu


----------



## Alison (Jan 17, 2007)

That is a awesome shot. Wow.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 17, 2007)

MrMatthieu said:


> Of course I want to comment !!!
> That s a very good shot, focus on the player about to to make the try is just perfect.
> You have a very good capture. From where you took this picture from the grass or from the tribune?
> 
> Matthieu


 
I took the image from the grass just behind the try Line under the South Stand at The Twickenham Stoop.

Allison -  thank you for your WOW

Andy  - is that two kilos od Columbian Silica Gel?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 17, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Andy  - is that two kilos od Columbian Silica Gel?



very good 

any will do but I must remember not to put it in my lens hood, eh Hoppy?


----------



## MrMatthieu (Jan 17, 2007)

:shock: How did you get authorisation to stay there ???
SO lucky ...
Did yiu apply for specific permit before the match or maybe u are professionnal,
anyway I am sure it s a very good time & I would love to do so.
Mat


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 18, 2007)

MrMatthieu said:


> :shock: How did you get authorisation to stay there ???
> SO lucky ...
> Did yiu apply for specific permit before the match or maybe u are professionnal,
> anyway I am sure it s a very good time & I would love to do so.
> Mat


 

I am a sports photographer although I do not like putting labels on people.
I am the official photographer for the Harlequins and I cover both Union and League so i get to work all year . i also cover internatyions at twickenham and this year look forward to France coming over.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 18, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> very good
> 
> any will do but I must remember not to put it in my lens hood, eh Hoppy?


 

Mind you it's a great place to store your Silica Gel - keeps it dry.
As an aside do you want any fire wood I have lost two complete fences and 60ft Eucalypitus tree and a 35ft Conifer today and it looks like someone rerun WW2 in my garden.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

wow just wow great capture of action love it :heart::hail:


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 21, 2007)

Ab$olut said:


> wow just wow great capture of action love it :heart::hail:


 
Thank you  -  I kinda like it to


----------

